# JB's sunday 3/9



## tojo

tempting but Ill be working :'(


----------



## orlgheenoer

heck yeah, what island? the wedding bar accross from JB's?


----------



## Garry

of course......


----------



## orlgheenoer

yall plan on fishing in the AM?


----------



## Garry

I will be out early.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

> tempting but Ill be working :'(


 :'( :'( :'(
Aw Tony! I'm starting to forget what you look like!!


Anyone else interested??


----------



## orlgheenoer

crap I thought these plans were for Saturday :-[

some reajusting of my schedule may be in the works


----------



## Guest

Garry----- You Suck!


----------



## Garry

Yeah yeah......  

Hey Eatme....

Bite me!!! ;D

Sucks you gotta work....


----------



## tojo

> Yeah yeah......
> 
> Hey Eatme....
> 
> Bite me!!! ;D
> 
> Sucks you gotta work....


Clark maybe we should sponsor an anti-Garry party for the following weekend  Id like to steam some oysters on an island near shipyard...


----------



## tom_in_orl

Did someone say more oysters? [smiley=pirate1.gif]


----------



## costefishnt

> Clark maybe we should sponsor an anti-Garry party for the following weekend   Id like to steam some oysters on an island near shipyard...



i'm in.


notice i hadnt posted until this was mentioned. me gots sheet to do sunday beeches.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

> Yeah yeah......
> 
> Hey Eatme....
> 
> Bite me!!! ;D
> 
> Sucks you gotta work....
> 
> 
> 
> Clark maybe we should sponsor an anti-Garry party for the following weekend   Id like to steam some oysters on an island near shipyard...
Click to expand...

Am I invited??  

We should get together next weekend when ya'll can come out too...


----------



## phishphood

Tony has the pot.......for steaming oysters that is.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

> Tony has the pot.......for steaming oysters that is.


LOL. What about you Jason?? You guys coming out??


----------



## mygheenoe1

why not saturday
we will be in t-ville for some unfinished bidness on saturday and i will bring the oysters we could have it at clarks fish camp ?


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Hmmm... Idk.. I think Garry's going scouting for turkey season or something... Give us a call! I'm craving some oysters.....


----------



## tojo

Dang, I almost feel bad Garry. Can you make it the following weekend?

I think Beavis will be home that weekend too. What about the Oak Chillin fishing thang. Isnt that going on that weekend.

Clarks camp aint a bad idea, but I got all the stuff right here. Plus its a short, drunk boat ride home for me (it is all about me ) I got the pot, cooker etc. Whos gonna help with the oysters. Im still bleeding from last week :


----------



## orlgheenoer

nothing wrong with 2 bashes now is there?


----------



## phishphood

> LOL. What about you Jason?? You guys coming out??


Out of town this weekend and boatless at the moment. I'm up for the following weekend if my
motor is fixed. You guys have fun this time around.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Well hey! We'll be able to make it the following weekend... Lets make it official... The only thing is the 15th (Saturday) we'll probably be going to the air show in town since my family comes down every year.... But what about Sunday?? I'm down with two bashes...

Tony, that Oak chillin thing is this saturday... That's why we're going out Sunday...

We'll start planning now and see what we come up with...


----------



## tojo

I always prefer to hold Sunday in reserve for "recuperation", but Im agreeable on this one. I'll be the first to officially commit... Ill bring pot, propane, cooker and a cooler full of oysters... I think I have some plates and trash bags left to. Whos next?

Did we decide where yet?


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

YAY! Well lets see... are we planning on fishing in the morning or not? I'm sure Garry will want to..
If that's the case.. I say island party!! 
What do you think Tony...


----------



## phishphood

I can probably do either day providing I have a boat. Gander Mountain is still waiting for my parts to get
me running again.

I could try and bum a ride on the Mitzi possibly.


----------



## phishphood

Update: Next Sunday is out for me. How does Saturday suit everyone? Still hoping to have a boat by then.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

The air show is Saturday... But I'll call my uncle and see if they're even coming down... He might have changed his mind...

Jeez Jason.. You're lucky we like you... ;D ;D


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

Im boatless too! :'( Well atleast for 2 more weeks.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

Whos mitzi and what she look like! [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]


----------



## costefishnt

sat 15-march is the oak chillin tourney. will be up that way and dont mind hitting both, however i will not be out untill noon as my sons last basketball game is that morning.

sunday is airshow day.


----------



## JRH

I just stabbed a pencil in my eye trying to figure out which date this is gonna be. ;D [smiley=hmmm.gif]


Somebody post the date in big bold letters once it's determined. [smiley=alcholic.gif]


----------



## phishphood

Let's see if this makes any sense. There is a group of folks(Gary and friends) going out this Sunday 3/9 for a gathering in the JB's area. Then there is a splinter cell of wannabee there's(myself included) that can't make it this weekend and are planning a similar get together for Saturday 3/15. Come as you are, BYOB, bring the wife or girlfriend(not both) kind of thing. EZPZ

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that's the low down.


----------



## Garry

sounds right to me.... 


*3/15/08*

There ya go JRH.... ;D


----------



## tojo

The 15th!

Im still committed for the stuff I metioned before. Tom you gonna help with the oysters? 

Jason, if your boat is still down. I'll ferry ya'll.


----------



## tom_in_orl

I will be there but making an early exit for guess what????????






































Baseball


----------



## costefishnt

> I will be there but making an early exit for guess what????????
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball


thats ok, cause i am making a late entrance for guess what???????




basketball. and coaching sucks. yes i am the coach.


----------



## Garry

> thats ok, cause i am making a late entrance for guess what???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basketball. and coaching sucks. yes i am the coach


That frightens me.....  Do they serve Bud Light at the concession stand???


----------



## costefishnt

no. stoopit YMCA [smiley=embarassed.gif]


----------



## Garry

You'll be right next door to us...... I'll give ya a key so you can get a beer out of the fridge during a time-out ;D


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Hmm... Idk if I'd trust Curtis on our house unsupervised....


----------



## costefishnt

> Hmm... Idk if I'd trust Curtis on our house unsupervised....


smart girl, i'd look for your undies drawer sophie


----------



## Garry

> Hmm... Idk if I'd trust Curtis on our house unsupervised....
> 
> 
> 
> smart girl, i'd look for your undies drawer sophie
Click to expand...

Good luck finding the drawer...... She doesn't wear underwear!! ;D jk


----------

